# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Per ty o zemra ime.

## Julius

Dobesia e momentit, apo frymezimi i momentit?  Asnjehere nuk kam mundur te bej dallimin midis te dyjave sa here kam shkruar dicka. Ishte "momenti" qe me beri te shkruaj kete poezi me poshte. I dedikohet nje vajze qe ne mos eshte eshte vete zemra ime, eshte pjese e saj.




Per ty zemra ime

Shume te kane shkelur o zemra ime
Te trupi tend kane gjetur vetem nje cast
Se nuk e dinin qe brenda fshihej nje jete

Shume te kane marre o zemra ime
Ate qe u ke dhene vete pa kushte
Dhe kurre nuk ke dashur te ta kthejne pas

Shume je lenduar o zemra ime
Sa here shikoj brenda teje
Ne cdo rrahje flet nje dhimbje

Asnje nuk te ka prekur o zemra ime
Cuditem si ke ngelur kaq e bukur!
Ti me vret o zemra ime.
me vret, me ngjall e prape me vret
Prape po vjen pranvera o zemra ime
Do vishesh perseri me buzeqeshje?
Nuk ka fustan tjeter qe te shkon....

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Eshte momenti qe te jep frymezimin dhe ndoshta edhe dobesine. Por keto te dyja kane dicka qe i ndan,, frymezimi te ben te shkruash dhe te shprehesh dicka ne nje moment te caktuar,,, kurse dobesia mendoj se te pengon ta besh ate...
zakonisht frymezimi gjen ushqim ne shpirtin e plagosur,,, dhe rralle ne ate te dehur nga lumturia.
si shembull po te sjell nje poezine time , e cila tregon ne te nje brenge te akullt, qe eshte Vetmia.

              Sekreti

Hena sot m'u duk e bukur,
edhe pse nuk ishte e plote,
por dicka vura re papritur,
qe ajo nuk m'a fshihte dot.

Brenda vellos qe kishte hedhur,
qendisur me yjet e arte,
ajo dicka mbante fshehur,
qe une e dalloja qarte.

Ish dicka qe e njihja,
prandaj edhe e dallova,
se edhe tek une te hynte,
dot , jo , nuk e ndalova.

E c'i duhet e bukur te jete,
e si nuse e qendisur, te rrije,
kur dikush, t'ia largoje vellon
dhe ta preki,,, s'po duket te vije?!!

----------


## MiLaNiStE

sh te bukra te dyja poezit 

urime

----------


## Poeti

Ja Julius edhe unë me një poezi timen:


* KUR NUK KE...*

I shtrirë përkrah vetmis sime
Sytë drejtuar kah qielli,
E pres të lindë në horizont
Andej nga perëndimi, dielli!

Kurse era më godet me shumë forcë
Më shkund dhe më zgjon nga gjumi,
Ik nga kjo jetë  i vetmuar, më thotë
Ik më shpejtë se të mori lumi!

Çfarë të duhet jeta kur nuk e shijon
Përse duhet ti ende të jetosh?
Kur nuk ke askend që pranë të të rrijë
Kur nuk ke më askend që ta dashurosh?!

----------


## Julius

Ju faleminderit te gjitheve. Nuk e di se a kemi shume te perbashketa midis nesh. Ndoshta ajo qe na bashkon eshte "momenti" me vleresimin qe i jep cdo poet.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

pershendetje lagjja e poezive....
meqe ti Julius ma vleresove "jo keq" poezine e pare,, mendova te te dergoj edhe te tjera ne vazhdim. Per sot zgjodha :

                   Kur s'jemi bashke


Perhere tek une nje boshllek
krijohet kur ti me largohesh
Ndaj gjithmone kerkoj dicka
qe shpirti te me qetesohet.


Kerkoj nje fjale.....
kerkoj nje ngjyre.....
<Me ngushello!>
 i lutem te embles Natyre


Me fali ajo gjithe c'pati:
nga fushat-bukurine,
nga malet-burrerine,
nga qingjat-urtesine.

         Por....


Kur s'jemi bashke,
cdo gje me duket e shemtuar,
madje dhe ne veten time
me duket se jam vjeteruar.


Bota me duket e shurdher;
S'e di pse dita shume zgjat;
C'do gje me duket pa jete
Kohen kur nuk jemi bashke.


                                                                  (shkurt.1996)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

pershendetje Julius.  Milaniste,, faleminderit per vleresimin.
Poeti, m'u duke me shume ndjenje ne shkrim,, po do te deshiroja te lexoja dicka me te gezueshme dhe me drite nga pena jote. Te gjithe kemi momente te zymta, dhe thone se s'eshte mire te shkruash kur je i merzitur,, por une e di qe pena eshte e vetmja qe rreshqet ne ato caste. Megjithate , te pergezoj per krijimin dhe uroj te shohim shkrime te tjera na ty.
Julius,, po ti? e humbe penen??    aaaaaaahaaaaaa te qenka mbaruar boja!!
sa keq!!
Uroj t'ia kaloni mire.

----------


## toni77_toni

_Të gjitha poezitë janë të bukura; 

 ky është vlersim i imi.

 Urime!_

----------


## Poeti

> pershendetje Julius.  Milaniste,, faleminderit per vleresimin.
> Poeti, m'u duke me shume ndjenje ne shkrim,, po do te deshiroja te lexoja dicka me te gezueshme dhe me drite nga pena jote. Te gjithe kemi momente te zymta, dhe thone se s'eshte mire te shkruash kur je i merzitur,, por une e di qe pena eshte e vetmja qe rreshqet ne ato caste. Megjithate , te pergezoj per krijimin dhe uroj te shohim shkrime te tjera na ty.
> Julius,, po ti? e humbe penen??    aaaaaaahaaaaaa te qenka mbaruar boja!!
> sa keq!!
> Uroj t'ia kaloni mire.



Sorkadhe_Kelcyre,

Te faleminderit per vleresimin dhe sygjerimin e dhene, por me behet sikur po te shkruaja dicka tjeter nga qe shkruaj, nuk do te jem vehtja ime, por do te mundohem qe ne  te ardhmen te sjell edhe rreze pozitive ne Forum.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Poeti,, te gjithe po ndajme me njeri tjetrin caste qe per te mos i harruar, kemi gervishtur letren dhe i kemi bere te perjetshme ne veten tone.
Une po mundohem t'ju prezantoj nje nga krijimet e mia si me te celura per nga gjyrat..

   Vetia e Fjaleve.

Dy fjale te embla me the,
dhe s'di se c'shpirti pesoi,
fryma e shenjte me ngjiti ne re,
dhe mendja cdo hall e harroi.

Fjale qe kushdo mund t'i thoshte,
por qe s'do te kishin veti,
se asnje mua s'do me joshte,
sikur sot ma bere ti...

Paten aq shume bukuri,
se dolen nga buzet e tua,
ndaj ndieu kaq lumturi,
kjo zemra ime e dashuruar.

----------


## Poeti

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre,

Ja pra një poezi imja që sapo e shkruajta në frymën e poezis tënde.

*FJALËT E TUA*

1.
Nëpër buzët e tua rrodhen shërbet
Fjalët që vetëm zemra din ti thotë,
Nga unë larguan dhembjen, hallet
Nga sytë e mijë e fshin çdo lotë!

2.
Më ngrite në qiellin plotë kaltërsi
Me vetëm dy fjalë nga buzët e tua
Më mbushe zemrën, mendjen dhe trupin
Me vetëm dy fjalë: TË DUA!

3.
Dhe unë tani fluturoj me erën
Dhe asgjë nuk ka që mund të më ndalë,
Tani e di se dashuria jote
Është dhuratë që mua më ke falë!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

vazhdimi i poezise me pelqen shume. Madje duket sikur eshte  nga e njejta dore.
Ore po Julius nga humbi? Pazari i kelcyres i madh eshte po bojen duhet ta kish gjetur deri tani. ncncnccncncnc.

----------


## Julius

Pershendetje Sorkadhe. Une po kerkoj perseri "momentin". Nuk vjen gjithmone se ne pergjithesi shkruaj pak. Ne mungese te nje shkrimit tim po postoj nje poezi te nje shokut tim. 

         Korrigjim hartimi
Ne vend te shprehjes "ata aty" shkruaj  "keta ketu"
Ne vend te "vendim" shkruaj  "perzgjedhje"
Ne vend te "shtepia ime" shkruaj "rezidenca e banimit"
Ne vend te "argetim" shkruaj "defrim"
Ne vend te "njeri" shkruaj "homo sapiens"
Ne vend te "une" shkruaj "trupi im"
Ne vend te "ne" shkruaj " bashkesia jone"
Ne vend te "besoj" shkruaj "mbeshtes"
Ne vend te "mendim" shkruaj "sllogan"
Ne vend te "e verteta" le te shkruaje secili ate qe mendon...

----------


## Gjallica

Shkruan pak po ama paskan volumin e duhur :buzeqeshje: 

Shkruaj cfare te duash......edhe une ate gje bera Julius :ngerdheshje: 

Poezi shume te bukura...Suksese!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

O Julius, kjo e ketij shokut tend nuk e di ne se mund te quhet poezi ne rradhe te pare!! Ne rradhe te dyte nuk m'u duk aspak terheqese sepse u dukte si nje bisede e thjeshte. Nejse , pa dashur te hiqem sikur une jam e perkryer,, desha thjesht te them hapur ate qe mendoj. 
Sa per momentin, mendoj se po te kerkosh ne hapesire, duke lundruar ne te ashtuquajturat molekula,, mund te gjesh edhe me shume se vetem nje moment frymezimi,, apo frymezim momenti. Mjafton qe te kete dicka magnetike aty brenda. Megjithate, asgje nuk na nxiton. "take your time" .

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Per duart e tua
paskam shume nevoje.
-Merre fotografine
ajo s'paska goje!

Dua te me prekesh
embel te me flasesh.
Sikurse vesa-lulet
buzet te m'i lagesh.

Me ty te harrohem 
per nje cast kerkoj,
nga kjo bote e keqe
mendjen ta largoj.

Me krahet me shtrengo
ne gjoksin e ngrohte,
se me eshte ky vend
me i miri ne bote!

Se shume lumturohem
kur zemren tende ndjej,
nen afshin e frym'marrjes
qe aq shume e pelqej.

Oh, sa shume mall
po ndiekam per ty!
Zoti befte qe shpejt
te jemi bashke te dy!

(prill 1996)

----------


## Poeti

> Per duart e tua
> paskam shume nevoje.
> -Merre fotografine
> ajo s'paska goje!
> 
> Dua te me prekesh
> embel te me flasesh.
> Sikurse vesa-lulet
> buzet te m'i lagesh.
> ...


vertete Sorkadhe me pelqeu shume kjo poezi, me shume ndjenja dhe pershkrim fantastik, te lumte

----------


## Julius

Naten e mire.
Sa here me thua naten cdo mengjes,
nje tingull i prere i lene ne mes,
si nje cigare e shuar me tymin perpjete
me ngjan me ckam jetuar une vete.
Sa shume kam dashur te dua
ti them dikujt te dua
Nje buzeqeshje te marr si shperblim
Sa shume kam enderruar
Sa shume, me thuaj !
Gjithnje ka qene nje vegim, (ashtu si tani).
mes meje dhe teje. Tymi i cigares i ngjan nje reje
qe niset diku, me sy e ndjek pa shpjegim.
Diku me tret humbas dhe une vete, ne pergjerim
Aty ku te gjeta, dhe te lashe,
ne qetesi ..
Dicka ama e di,
megjithese jemi larg
mendimet tona bejne dashuri.
Afrohem, largohem, tretem, humbas
dhe ne fund ti me thua,
Ik fli.

----------


## Prototype

Shume e bukur Julius .. sa me fat do jete ajo qe ja ke dedikuar ..papapapapa

----------


## Julius

> Shume e bukur Julius .. sa me fat do jete ajo qe ja ke dedikuar ..papapapapa


Nuk e di sa me fat eshte. Do ta pyes ama dhe kur te me ktheje pergjgje do te te them.

----------

